# The future of Emergency Services



## mariomike (10 Nov 2016)

Young people considering a career in Emergency Services may find this of interest.

From the US Department of Homeland Security.

Future of First Response: Vision for Police 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Abtws_r5sbA&feature=youtu.be

Future of First Response: Vision for Firefighting
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9bK-NjAhGM&feature=youtu.be

Future of First Response: Vision for Emergency Medical Services
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHuzyjsvScI


----------

